# Proof of Address for spouse extension visa application



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello, 
We are starting to prepare for my extension of right to remain on a spouse visa. One of the requirements is proof of address. My understanding is it must be 6 documents with both our names, or 6 individual pieces each. 
Do the documents have to span our two years in the UK or must they be within the last 6 months, similar to bank statements and pay slips? We don't get much in the way of mail with our names- council tax (which is only issued once a year), water bills, electricity. We have separate bank accounts and receive monthly statements to our home address. 
I have tax information and home insurance, pension stuff. This is all just sent once a year, so will range from Jan 2017 to April 2017 (we apply November 2017). What else may work? Library notices, doctor's notices? Not much gets sent; most is text or electronic. 

Many thanks! Jessica


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

jessicalees said:


> Hello,
> We are starting to prepare for my extension of right to remain on a spouse visa. One of the requirements is proof of address. My understanding is it must be 6 documents with both our names, or 6 individual pieces each.
> Do the documents have to span our two years in the UK or must they be within the last 6 months, similar to bank statements and pay slips? We don't get much in the way of mail with our names- council tax (which is only issued once a year), water bills, electricity. We have separate bank accounts and receive monthly statements to our home address.
> I have tax information and home insurance, pension stuff. This is all just sent once a year, so will range from Jan 2017 to April 2017 (we apply November 2017). What else may work? Library notices, doctor's notices? Not much gets sent; most is text or electronic.
> ...


Need to be spread over the last 30 months only use 2 accounts from each biller. Doctors letters, Tax Letters can be used along with other Utility accounts.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks!
That does make it easier!


----------



## neilcperks (Aug 7, 2014)

skyf said:


> Need to be spread over the last 30 months only use 2 accounts from each biller. Doctors letters, Tax Letters can be used along with other Utility accounts.


Is this correct ? All I can find in FLR(M) is that the correspondence should be from at least 3 different sources. Am I missing something as my appointment is later this week and I'll need to change my correspondence if this is correct.

Many Thanks


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

neilcperks said:


> Is this correct ? All I can find in FLR(M) is that the correspondence should be from at least 3 different sources. Am I missing something as my appointment is later this week and I'll need to change my correspondence if this is correct.
> 
> Many Thanks


6 joint named, for example 2x Council tax, 2x Power accounts & 2x Water accounts.

This gives the 6 required if Joint and from 3 different sources.

If you are relying on a combination of Joint and sole named then use, for instance NHS letters, Doctors Letters, Tax Letters and if power bills are separate( GAS & ELECTRIC). You can use Phone accounts but NOT Mobile accounts.

Hope this helps?


----------

